# University Student Applying for ROTP



## anadyr (1 Jul 2011)

Hi, I have a question regarding the likelihood of being accepted to the ROTP program as a university student compared to a high school student. I've completed high school this year and finished with an average of 91%, and am enrolled in university this fall. Because the ROTP application process takes our marks into consideration, would I be put at a significant disadvantage compared to high-school students if I were not able to maintain a 90% average in University. 

Also one other question, as it seems, many applicants have taken part in cadets, which I have not, would the chances of me being accepted be severely limited?

Thank you for any help


----------



## Strike (1 Jul 2011)

I'm not sure how things would compare for you nowadays, however when I went through RMC we had a girl who had completed at least 1 year of university in nursing.  Not sure how her marks played in to things, but at least you know it is possible to go ROTP after some time in Uni.


----------



## Azeem (2 Jul 2011)

Hello there. I was in the exact same boat as you when applying to ROTP. I had no previous military experience and I was also in first year university. You should begin your application process around September to November meaning that you will have no university transcript to give to the recruiters until the end of first semester. This means that you will use your high school transcripts for your file.

P.s. I have been accepted for ROTP


----------



## pudd13 (2 Jul 2011)

I have been accepted as Pilot under ROTP, and I was applying after 2 years of university. I also have no cadet experience. It is possible to get in after spending some time in university. My advice to you is to perform as well as you possibly can no matter what, don't plan on having lower marks just because the course content is harder than in high school. The lower your marks, the lower your chances. The higher your marks, the higher your chances.


----------



## anadyr (5 Jul 2011)

Thanks for the response everyone, however I still have a few questions, on the Canadian forces website, they say the ROTP program is looking first to fill up positions at RMC. However, I really want to attend my first university of choice (Simon Fraser University at Surrey), since it's only a 20 minute commute, and living with my parents saves me a lot of effort in having to take care of myself. I was just wondering, will the Canadian forces force me to attend RMC since I am applying for the ROTP program?

The other question I have is, I had taken Calculus 12 this semester planning on auditing the course, however my teacher still submitted my marks, which was a 60%. Will they reject my application on the basis that I did so poorly on one course even though I otherwise had straight A's?  :'(

Thanks again for everybody's help.


----------



## Cat (5 Jul 2011)

anadyr said:
			
		

> Thanks for the response everyone, however I still have a few questions, on the Canadian forces website, they say the ROTP program is looking first to fill up positions at RMC. However, I really want to attend my first university of choice (Simon Fraser University at Surrey), since it's only a 20 minute commute, and living with my parents saves me a lot of effort in having to take care of myself. I was just wondering, will the Canadian forces force me to attend RMC since I am applying for the ROTP program?
> 
> The other question I have is, I had taken Calculus 12 this semester planning on auditing the course, however my teacher still submitted my marks, which was a 60%. Will they reject my application on the basis that I did so poorly on one course even though I otherwise had straight A's?  :'(
> 
> Thanks again for everybody's help.



If taking care of  yourself is such a burden... perhaps the life of an officer where you are responsible for the lives of others is not the best choice for you yet...

As for the single lower mark, they may ask you about it, I cannot say how heavily it will be weighted as that is up tot he recruiting staff


----------



## anadyr (5 Jul 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Maybe the military isn't for you... :  You will be expected to take care of yourself.



I may have possibly worded that wrong, taking care of myself I have no problems with, as I've lived by myself for 6+ months at a time with no issues in school. What I was attempting to convey is the fact that if I live by myself, I will have increased expenses with which I will then have to work and therefore have less time to study, as I do not wish to put anymore of a financial burden on my parents.

Sorry I was unable to convey my original meaning the first time


----------



## cnobbs84 (5 Jul 2011)

anadyr said:
			
		

> I will have increased expenses with which I will then have to work and therefore have less time to study, as I do not wish to put anymore of a financial burden on my parents.
> 
> Sorry I was unable to convey my original meaning the first time



If I am not mistaken... under ROTP you're being paid your Officer Cadet salary while going to school...


----------



## Cat (5 Jul 2011)

Also if you attend RMC, you live in quarters for at least your first year, and you would eat in the mess. After that if you choose to live on the economy I believe you may request it but I know people who have lived at RMC for their entire degrees.


----------



## Azeem (5 Jul 2011)

anadyr said:
			
		

> Thanks for the response everyone, however I still have a few questions, on the Canadian forces website, they say the ROTP program is looking first to fill up positions at RMC. However, I really want to attend my first university of choice (Simon Fraser University at Surrey), since it's only a 20 minute commute, and living with my parents saves me a lot of effort in having to take care of myself. I was just wondering, will the Canadian forces force me to attend RMC since I am applying for the ROTP program?
> 
> The other question I have is, I had taken Calculus 12 this semester planning on auditing the course, however my teacher still submitted my marks, which was a 60%. Will they reject my application on the basis that I did so poorly on one course even though I otherwise had straight A's?  :'(
> 
> Thanks again for everybody's help.



On the application there are three check boxes: RMC, CMR (St Jean), and Civilian University. You can check with your preference but in the end its up to the powers that be. If you do get accepted for civilian university then you have complete control over which one you go to (as long as it has the program you're wishing to study in of course).


----------



## anadyr (5 Jul 2011)

Thanks for helping me clear up those points everyone

Because the biggest reason I wanted to attend the Civilian University is the fact that the program is brand new (started 4 years ago) and combines computer, electrical, and mechanical engineering. Where the RMC program I believe I have to pick between, computer, electrical, and mechanical.


----------



## anadyr (5 Jul 2011)

Sorry for the double post, but one other question, about the summer training periods, at my university of first choice, I have a mandatory co-op during my second year summer term, and a full course load for the third and fourth year summer, and these I cannot change as far as I know. Any ideas what might happen?


----------



## Cat (5 Jul 2011)

anadyr said:
			
		

> Sorry for the double post, but one other question, about the summer training periods, at my university of first choice, I have a mandatory co-op during my second year summer term, and a full course load for the third and fourth year summer, and these I cannot change as far as I know. Any ideas what might happen?



I would ask that of the recruiting staff, I believe that whatever courses you had for that summer would be pushed off until the end(and as such you would be intelligible for any promotion before their completion. However it is always best to ask specifics from the recruiting centre.


----------



## Melbatoast (6 Jul 2011)

anadyr said:
			
		

> Sorry for the double post, but one other question, about the summer training periods, at my university of first choice, I have a mandatory co-op during my second year summer term, and a full course load for the third and fourth year summer, and these I cannot change as far as I know. Any ideas what might happen?



"Candidates selected to attend a civilian university and who elect to study in a co-operative engineering programme are restricted to the AERE, CELE, EME, and MARE occupations. In addition to the normal academic progression expected, members must complete successfully the approved training/employment during work-periods to qualify for continued subsidization."

From CFAO 9-12, ROTP Policy and Procedures.

What I get from that is that the co-op component is fine but in turn you are restricted to four occupations.


----------



## jwtg (6 Jul 2011)

With regards to which school you will go to- I didn't even apply to RMC. I made it very clear I wanted to go to Civi U for some pretty good reasons........


....and I'm going to RMC Kingston this fall.  You can list off your preferences all you want, and you may or may not get them.  It is entirely up to the CF.  Be prepared to be sent to RMC.


----------



## ballz (6 Jul 2011)

Unlesss it's changed (and I doubt this part has changed because there's not much they can do about it)...

Not if he chooses to do a program that's not offered at RMC.

The CF will select you for a trade, based on your preferences, what they need, how you sit, whether your degree meets the requirement, etc.

However, if "x" degree isn't offered at RMC, and you apply for ROTP to do "x" degree in order to become an Infantry O, they won't tell you "you have to do 'y' degree at RMC if you want to become an Infantry O."

In short, if you are accepted into a program that isn't offered at RMC (if you are accepted into any program anywhere you should include the acceptance letter with your application), and you are a good applicant, you'll be going where that program you were accepted into is offered.


----------



## jwtg (6 Jul 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> Unlesss it's changed (and I doubt this part has changed because there's not much they can do about it)...
> 
> Not if he chooses to do a program that's not offered at RMC.
> 
> ...



I don't think that's the case.  The program I wanted and was accepted to was not offered at RMC, and when I talked about it with my file manager, he made it clear that the people they were sending to Civ U were applicants who _needed_ degrees that were not offered at RMC (eg. Nursing) or were several years into their degrees already.

It didn't matter that every program I had been accepted to was not offered at RMC.  Any degree is good for ACSO, so I'm going to RMC.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Jul 2011)

anadyr said:
			
		

> which I will then have to work and therefore have less time to study,



Many of us in the CF have completed / are completing university education on our time off from full-time jobs. A fair number of military folks have completed university courses while deployed overseas.

You got some good explanations here on how ROTP works and i think it is now clear to you now, that studying will be your job and you will get paid for doing it.

As someone who has completed post-secondary courses while deployed, all i can say to you "less time for study" comment is this :   :crybaby:

Welcome to the real world, good luck with your application.


----------

